# FR: I was afraid because he said that



## JosephW

Salut. J’ai vu les autres postes mais je ne suis pas arrivé de trouver une réponse à ma question. Je sais que dans cette phrase, on doit conjuguer le premier _avoir_ avec le subjonctif. Mais faut-il faire le même avec le deuxième _avoir_ aussi bien que l’_être_ ?   
 
« J’ai eu peur parce qu’il m’ait dit que le homme avec qui j’ai un entretien est un salaud. »
 
Merci d’avance.


----------



## marget

JosephW said:


> Salut. J’ai vu les autres postes mais je ne suis pas arrivé de trouver une réponse à ma question. Je sais que dans cette phrase, on doit conjuguer le premier _avoir_ avec le subjonctif. Mais faut-il faire le même avec le deuxième _avoir_ aussi bien que l’_être_ ?
> 
> « J’ai eu peur parce qu’il m’ait dit que le homme avec qui j’ai un entretien est un salaud. »
> 
> Merci d’avance.


Je pense que le subjonctif n'est pas du tout nécessaire dans cette phrase, même après parce que.


----------



## Punky Zoé

JosephW said:


> « J’ai eu peur parce qu’il m’*a* dit que l*'*homme avec qui j’ai un entretien est un salaud. »


Marget a raison, pas de subjonctif ici.


----------



## JosephW

marget said:


> Je pense que le subjonctif n'est pas du tout nécessaire dans cette phrase, même après parce que.


 
Merci marget. Donc si l’on utilise « avoir peur parce que », on utilise toujours l’indicatif ?


----------



## quinoa

Ce sont les verbes "J'ai peur que" "Je crains que" qui seront suivis du subjonctif


----------



## L'Inconnu

JosephW said:


> « J’ai eu peur parce qu’il m’ait dit que le homme avec qui j’ai un entretien est un salaud. »


 
You know that you should use the subjunctive after ‘avoir peur que’, but your not certain about whether or not to use it with ‘avoir peur parce que’. Perhaps you could use a different conjunction.

« J’ai eu peur quand il m’a dit que l’homme avec qui j’ai un entretien est un salaud.»

I guess it depends on what you really mean to say. Compare these two sentences:

«I’m afraid because he’s a ball-buster.»
«J’ai peur parce que c'est un fils de pute.»

«I’m afraid that he may be a ball-buster.»
«J’ai peur qu’il soit un fils de pute.»


----------



## JosephW

L'Inconnu said:


> «I’m afraid because he’s a ball-buster.»
> «J’ai peur parce que c'est un fils de pute.»
> 
> «I’m afraid that he may be a ball-buster.»
> «J’ai peur qu’il soit un fils de pute.»


 
Thank you for the help, L’Inconnu. In the first sentence (« J’ai peur parce que c’est un fils de pute. »), one does not use the subjunctive because, although the subjunctive is used after _avoir peur que_, it is not used after _avoir peur parce que_. AmI correct in stating this ?
 
Regarding your second sentence (« J’ai peur qu’il soit un fils de pute. »), could one not translate this as both:
 
« I’m afraid that he may be a ball-buster. »
« I’m afraid that he is a ball-buster. »
 
If the subjuntive is required after _avoir peur que_, how does a reader know that doubt (« may be ») is being introduced by the writer?


----------



## L'Inconnu

JosephW said:


> Regarding your second sentence « J’ai peur qu’il soit un fils de pute. », could one not translate this as both:
> 
> « I’m afraid that he may be a ball-buster. »
> « I’m afraid that he is a ball-buster. »
> 
> If the subjuntive is required after _avoir peur que_, how does a reader know that doubt « may be » is being introduced by the writer?


 
I think both sentences are correct translations. I used ‘may be’ in the first sentence only to emphasize the point that you are not certain about whether or not he is or isn’t a ball-buster. The whole point of using the subjunctive is that you are stating something that you are not sure is true, as opposed to simply stating a fact. So, when you are saying:

"I’m afraid of him _because_ he is a ball-buster", 

You are using the present indicative because there is no doubt in your mind that the guy really is a ball-buster. 

[...]

 In Quebec, if I wanted to say "I’m afraid that he’s a ball-buster", I could say something like: 

"j’ai peur qu’il serait un casse-noix." 

If a French Canadian stops to correct me, he would most likely say: 

"Ouais, j’t comprends, mais j’pense que ‘casse-noix’ s’applique mieux aux femmes."


----------



## quinoa

J'ai peur qu'il serait  ... ? Ouaouh! C'est du français du Québec?


----------



## itka

I cannot imagine another possibility after "avoir peur" than the subjunctive.
_*J'ai peur qu'il serait_... is definitely wrong.

[...]



> My impression is that average French Canadian speakers avoid the subjunctive, even though sophisticated speakers consider it a good style.


 That's right and often Nicomon stated it, but french is always the same language. 
The "français du Québec" doesn't exist neither do the "français de Paris" or "français de Marseille"... There are only some common mistakes made in such areas !


----------



## Nicomon

L'Inconnu said:


> In Quebec, if I wanted to say "I’m afraid that he’s a ball-buster", I could say something like:
> "j’ai peur qu’il serait un casse-noix."


 Well, I'm afraid that ... you would be completely wrong using the conditional. This Quebecer certainly would *not* say _j'ai peur_ _qu'il serait_. 

_J'ai peur qu'il soit_ could be interpreted both ways (_may be/is_) but normally, context would tell.

Ideas - there are more - to avoid the subjunctive, and clearly make the difference between _is_ and _may_ :
- _I'm afraid he is_ _xxx_ = _Je suis à peu près convaincu(e) qu'il est xxx / Il est xxx, j'en ai (bien) peur / Je regrette de te le dire, mais je crois bien qu'il est xxx_
- _I'm afraid he may/might be xxx_ = _Je le soupçonne d'être xxx / Il serait xxx que je n'en serais pas étonnée. _

[...] 


itka said:


> I cannot imagine another possibility after "avoir peur" than the subjunctive.
> _*J'ai peur qu'il serait_... is definitely wrong.


 Hello itka  I agree entirely, on both counts. And I wish people who are not French Quebec natives would stop making us look like complete illiterates.  


> That's right and often Nicomon stated it, but french is always the same language.


 True. I did say that I stay away from the subjunctive as much as I can... provided that I can avoid it and still be grammatically correct. That is, when the indicative is accepted or at least "tolerated". However in this specific case _(avoir peur que)_ I would use the subjunctive. What I would not use is the « _ne explétif_ », which would be used in sophisticated language. As in : _J'ai peur qu'il (ne) soit trop tard._  



			
				quinoa said:
			
		

> J'ai peur qu'il serait ... ? Ouaouh! C'est du français du Québec?


 Je le dis haut et fort... *non!* Je ne sais pas où L'Inconnu l'a entendu, ou s'il l'a « imaginé », mais moi, je ne le dirais pas.


----------



## jaibeau

Well, actually you need to remember that "parce que" is never followed by subjunctive, which is used roughly to indicate the aim ("pour qu'il fasse"), whereas "parce que" indicates the cause.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Nicomon said:


> Well, I'm afraid that ... you would be completely wrong using the conditional. This Quebecer certainly would *not* say _j'ai peur_ _qu'il serait_.


 
My mistake. I didn't mean to imply that a French Canadian would use that expression. I just don't think he would have bothered to correct me. I did get corrected a few times, but not about using the subjunctive. Of course I could have been dumb lucky.

 [...]


----------



## jann

Hello all,

For reasons beyond my comprehension, we're having a lot of trouble staying on-topic in this thread.  
Please allow me to remind you of the original question, as stated in post #1:





			
				JosephW said:
			
		

> Je sais que dans cette phrase, on doit conjuguer le premier _avoir_ avec le subjonctif. Mais faut-il faire le même avec le deuxième _avoir_ aussi bien que l’_être_ ?
> 
> « J’ai eu peur parce qu’il m’ait dit que le homme avec qui j’ai un entretien est un salaud. »


It was never a question of "ball-busters", _casse-noix_, _fils de pute_ or any other such unfortunate term.  These words were introduced later in the thread in a related example.  Unfortunately, they have derailed the discussion from JosephW's clearly indicated original question about subjunctive/indicative use in a sentence like "I was afraid because he told me that..."  If you want to discuss matters of vocabulary, please open a thread on the Vocab forum.

Comparison of possible differences between France-French and Québec-French are not appropriate here, nor are stories of personal experiences, etc.  We have native speakers from both sides of the Atlantic who have weighed in and agree upon the correct grammatical formulation for this sentence.  Surely, these are the kind of replies that answer the original question.

If there is a need for further clarification on subjunctive v. indicative usage in Joseph's sentence, I'm sure you'll all be happy to help, but please let's not go off-topic. We can certainly understand the source of his confusion:  _avoir peur que_ would be followed by the subjunctive, but _avoir peur parce que_ needs the indicative.  

Thanks!
Jann
Moderator


----------

